# London to Lisbon - time estimate



## Tinuel (15 Jul 2015)

Hi all,
First post here. I am a regular commuter by bike and I am planning to cycle from London to Lisbon in July 2016.
In order to book my holidays in the office, I would like have a sort of idea of how long it takes to do so.

My plan is to cycle in, rest for 3 to 4 days or so, and fly back to London.
In terms of the actual cycling down to Lisbon, at a normal/leisure pace, for those that have done a similar route, is 3 weeks ok?
Any useful websites that you recommend. Many thanks


----------



## 22camels (15 Jul 2015)

Are you happy to cycle 107km/day every day for 21 days? According to this http://cycle.travel/map/journey/13985 it's 2129km from Calais to Lisbon along more cycle friendly roads (not sure how well this route planner works in Europe but it's way better than google maps in the UK), add another 135km London-Dover you get 2264km, also add another 300km if you want to follow the coast around Spain and Portugal because the interior will be pretty hot in July.

Haven't done it but have done 500-700km in one week tours before, and going from that I would allow at least 4 weeks for London-Lisbon.


----------



## Tinuel (15 Jul 2015)

22camels said:


> Are you happy to cycle 107km/day every day for 21 days? According to this http://cycle.travel/map/journey/13985 it's 2129km from Calais to Lisbon along more cycle friendly roads (not sure how well this route planner works in Europe but it's way better than google maps in the UK), add another 135km London-Dover you get 2264km, also add another 300km if you want to follow the coast around Spain and Portugal because the interior will be pretty hot in July.
> 
> Haven't done it but have done 500-700km in one week tours before, and going from that I would allow at least 4 weeks for London-Lisbon.



Thanks, it does look like I will need my manager and HR to be generous with my holiday, haha


----------



## robing (16 Jul 2015)

You haven't said how you are getting to France. You could go to Portsmouth and get the ferry to St malo which will save you a lot of miles across northern France. You could do it in that time, but have you factored in any rest days? I am currently in northern Spain cycling home.


----------



## psmiffy (16 Jul 2015)

Tinuel said:


> Thanks, it does look like I will need my manager and HR to be generous with my holiday, haha



Try the "achieving one of my life ambitions" - worked for me for my (second ) New Zealand trip


----------



## sidevalve (16 Jul 2015)

Just a point - is this some sort of iron man endurance thing or a holiday ? If it's a holiday be prepared to lay off the riding for a day maybe and ENJOY it - life is too short to worry about huge mileages - leave that to the german car owners.


----------



## jay clock (16 Jul 2015)

I have done most of the route and if you read here https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=uZ&doc_id=11271&v=Oe you will see how it went. 100% agreed that you will save a decent distance by taking a western channel route. The route I took through France was lovely partic after the Loire down the Velodysee route. I think 3 weeks will be a slog but your speed may be higher. I averaged 99km per day on the days I actually rode (24) and took 4 weeks to get to Gib

Personally if you are tight on time I would get the train to Portsmouth or wherever you get the ferry from. I defo would avoid Calais as that adds 3-400 k of dullish country slog

Enjoy!


----------



## andym (17 Jul 2015)

sidevalve said:


> Just a point - is this some sort of iron man endurance thing or a holiday ? If it's a holiday be prepared to lay off the riding for a day maybe and ENJOY it.



+1 - Fly back from say Bilbao instead? 

If the aim is to tour northern Spain and northern Portugal you could catch a train to say Bordeaux or Irún on the border.


----------



## Tinuel (20 Jul 2015)

Thanks all, I will look into your suggestions above and properly plan this.
Really appreciate your input.


----------



## psorocharider (20 Aug 2015)

Hey, check out Jon Dear's personal blog, he recently cycled from Worcester to Algarve, could have good tips for you. check it out at jondear .co .uk

he rode all the douro, the coast from porto to algarve... nice ride!


----------

